# Ignition Coil DTC



## wilsonbh (Feb 4, 2008)

My beloved NISSAN MAXIMA has taken really good care of me, so far. But for the first time, the "Service Engine Soon" light came on. I used a scan tool and read the DTC codes and got these:

P1320
- Ignition Coil

P0302
- Cycl #2 Missfire

P0325
- Knock Sensor

Could a bad ignition coil trigger the knock sensor? I'm an old fashioned mechanic and am not real confident in these computer assisted cars. The car has 87K miles and idles rough but smooths out at higher RPMs. Even at higher RPMs, I can feel it missing.

How should I proceed? I contacted the NISSAN dealership and they want $100 to just scan it. I offered my scanner's recorded data but they insist on their own scan. I don't have a lot of extra money here so any advice is highly appreciated. I've never done any other engine maintenance. original plugs

I did have the CV axels replaced.


----------



## wilsonbh (Feb 4, 2008)

*Car FIXED!*

 OK, I had the car scanned and the scan verified my own scan. Both scans said P1320 (Ignition Coil). I studied this problem and it can generate additional codes. The other codes I got were from this coil failure. The scan said that Cyl #2 Missfire. That added to the P1320 code told me the ignition coil on #2 cyl needed replacement. 

I bought one at AutoZone for $74. Expensive part for sure but it's an extremely easy replacement procedure. Took me all of 10 min to complete the task. Held my breath and started the car. It ran like a new car. No more missing and it purrs now.

My recommendation to anyone with a Maxima and experiencing a "Service Engine Soon" light along with missing and rough idleing is to get it scanned at any of the many auto parts stores and go from there.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^$74 is cheap! We want $100...
Btw, congrats on fixing your own car, you saved a good amount of $$$!


----------

